# I'm a shepherd!



## pattyjean73 (Jul 23, 2009)

Ok maybe that's a bit of an overstatement. But... I do have sheep now.
I picked up 3 black bellied barbados yesterday.  They are hair sheep and won't have to be sheared.  I have 3 ewes and the breeder is going to sell me a ram later this fall to go with them.  They are mainly for pets and pasture maintainance but I'll probably breed for meat a little bit too.  I've wanted to add some sheep to my collection of animals for a while so I'm really excited about these girls.  They're so cute!  They're a bit shy right now, but they do love my Aussies.  These girls were housed with an Aussie and a Pyr so I guess my dog makes them feel a bit at home.  Luckily he's good with the livestock out here.


----------



## TxMom (Jul 23, 2009)

Congrats on the sheep!!!  I'm beginning to wonder if sheep would be easier to keep than my crazy too-affectionate, escape-artist goats


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Jul 23, 2009)

does that mean you are The Boss of Ewe???

i cant wait to have that title!
;-)


----------



## big brown horse (Jul 23, 2009)

Hey congradulations on your sheep!!

I got mine for yard maintainance.  They keep it looking like a golf course.  

Now, you have to post photos!!


----------

